# Long Term Food Storage



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I've stored a LOT of rice, beans, sugar and salt in my time using 5 gallon buckets, but there is also commercially prepared and canned foods for those that want a 1 time fix.

Here are a couple options

9687 Total Servings 1 Person 1 Year Food Storage

almost 10,000 rations for 13 cents per serving

30,144 Total Servings 4-Person 1-Year Food Storage

30,000 servings for .14 cents each, this one I know comes on a pallet 4x4 feet and about 6 feet high and weighs about 2000 pounds.

You will need a grain mill to take advantages of all the recepies in supplied book.

Although the cost per meal is a little high, the meals are very easy to prepare and are more palatable than rice and beans.

There is a lot of TVP so if you have locally harvested meat it would help a lot


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Died milk and eggs and "cheese powder" just made me hurl. 
Most of what they list can be purchased locally to me for a lot less. Hard red winter wheat will store better and makes better bread than the white winter wheat anyway.
It might be good to have the freeze dried fruit but I'm not real good with tofu meats - sorry.

The price is reasonable - about $84 per person per month but I would not normally eat about half of what is listed in their inventory. 

I would rather buy in bulk and replenish it as it is consumed. That way I have a "shelf" life that in indefinite as long as I can buy it and after that I have a year to find sources for the things I can't grow and the rest I would grow my own.


Besides - NO BACON!!!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

The first link would be a pretty good option for someone starting out and trying too get a reserve quickly. A number of years ago
I would be tempted myself. Some bulk items I prepare and store myself. Other items I've ordered from Walmart. Most of what we have has been bought over time following the Mormon plan and rotating food. I'd say we keep about 6 months supply for 3 people as well as 3 day packs for hurricane evacs. My objective now is a little more food diversity and slowly building to 9 months of supplies. Btw, this is not all food.. Don't forget supplies like TP, medical, soaps, etc.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Only about 1,200 calories/day. Plan accordingly.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I've been vacuum sealing dry goods in glass jars (beans, rice,...ect), put them in brown paper bags then store them in a dark cool place. I've been canning stuff, and also buy can goods when I catch them on sale. I've been reading that ordinary can goods will last many years if properly stored. I've ate "C" rations before, and will gladly eat them again, if I have to, but I am going a different route in storing food.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Any meat can be canned including game. A cool place to store year round extends the storeage time. In canning, you are cooking the meat inside the jar. So when needed, the meat is already cooked so just needs heated. Plus you can do soups & stews but no starches are used as the starch such as potato or rice will turn to mush due to the canning temperature & time required for meat. But potato can be canned separately.

And things like your favorite chilli or meatloaf recipe can also be canned.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

moonshinedave, I also have the jar units for vacsealing & that is how I do alot of my dry goods. But you do need adaptors for both regular & large mouth jars. I use a cut down coffee filter up inside the jar adaptor to prevent sucking powders into the vacsealer. And even have some stuff in the 64oz jars which use a large mouth lid.


----------



## Jardude (Apr 3, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> APlus you can do soups & stews but no starches are used as the starch such as potato will turn to mush due to the canning temperature & time required for meat. But potato can be canned separately.


Why do you keep repeating this nonsense?

Potatoes can most certainly be added to any soup and stew recipe to be canned.



> *Soups*
> 
> Vegetable, dried bean or pea, meat, poultry, or seafood soups can be canned.
> 
> Caution: Do not add noodles or other pasta, rice, flour, cream, milk or other thickening agents to home canned soups


National Center for Home Food Preservation | How Do I? Can Vegetables

Potatoes are not considering a thickening agent when added to soup.

The fact that you can can potato seperately should tell you that they can be added to soup.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

roy said:


> Only about 1,200 calories/day. Plan accordingly.


Yes realize it is almost starvation rations but when combined with foraging it is better than starving.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

My wife's mom brought us a Food Saver when she came to visit. A bunch of other kitchen stuff too. A commercial knife sharpener. A huge food processor. I looked at it and went "Sweet! Now I have a way to chop up Fels Naptha for homemade laundry soap." I'm going to purchase the jar adapters for our dried goods. I don't mind them in bags but certainly feel better about them being sealed and vac packed. Next on the list is a pressure canner.


----------

